# Is this guy trolling? WTF



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

is this guy for real or what? he obviously didnt have severe dp let me know what u guys think, id like to smack this guy in the head for making a video like this


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

It seems like he's trying to explain what most people here would call 'acceptance', but using a provocative title to gain viewers.

Note that he says "When you feel it" and "whenever you feel disconnected from your body" and "Every time that I feel this", pretty much indicates that he didn't have dp/dr constantly.

Probably just another person who had it for a short period of time and got over it within a couple of weeks.

Would like to know if he had full-blown dp/dr during those times he felt it.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

How i supposed to love that i was out of my body and did not feel entire of my body and my hands did not belong to me? Fuck him


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Special millenial snowflake with huge insecurities with slight mental issues, blames it on an imaginary condition and BOOM now he's special, strong, cool etc....

pathetic..


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

I haven't watched it and it seems rather offensive af.

He could at least indicate that he had episodes and not severe DP/DR disorder.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

After actually watching and listening, he does make sense and some good points. As already mentioned he probably did try to be provakative to get views.

Still kind of messed up tho and looks like he has no idea of how deep a hole DP can take you..


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Haven't watched this video yet, but just wanted to add my 2 cents.

I can sort of see where "love" if DP is coming from, though I wouldn't use the term "love", under certain situations I considered my DP to be something of a mixed blessing. I sort of credit it for allowing me to think in unusual ways while doing research and writing papers in school, and since I always wanted to be a professor, I didn't consider it all bad. Sometimes I even looked at it as a gift. I think Jeff Abugel mentions this aspect of the DP experience in one of his books, if I remember correctly.

Of course now that all my goals and dreams are squashed and I'm stuck living at my parents' place probably until I die, yeah, it's a really shitty experience now.


----------

